# With your Burger??????



## etexas

I love "Tater Tots" about the only place to get them is Sonic (but I am not crazy about the burgers at Sonic so I get a chili dog usually) ANY-WHO! What side do the PB Members like with that burger????


----------



## Zenas

A cheeseburger.


----------



## etexas

Zenas said:


> A cheeseburger.



 ANYTHING with the burgers?


----------



## Knoxienne

I like curly fries or onion rings with my burger, but I voted for the curlies. Tator Tots are for casseroles!


----------



## etexas

Joshua said:


> Guinness.


Josh, I mean a solid!

-----Added 3/30/2009 at 11:38:47 EST-----



Knoxienne said:


> I like curly fries or onion rings with my burger, but I voted for the curlies. Tator Tots are for casseroles!


Casseroles! No way! Your tripping!


----------



## MrMerlin777

Onion rings.... my precious. Gollum! Gollum!


Oh, and Guinness.


----------



## Zenas

etexas said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cheeseburger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYTHING with the burgers?
Click to expand...


Sir, I feel it strange that I need to reiterate myself, but maybe the plainess of the assertion escapes you because you're not familiar with the context.

Males order burgers and, generally anything of the beef stripe as a meal. Men, real men, order burgers with their burgers because two of anything is always better. Moreover, what else can accompany such a masculine meal but something as masculine as a burger? Anything else would detract from the overall testosterone of the meal. (Except for maybe a side of bacon.) 

Therefore, I was merely restating what is already obvious, that I am a manly man.


----------



## etexas

Zenas said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cheeseburger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYTHING with the burgers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sir, I feel it strange that I need to reiterate myself, but maybe the plainess of the assertion escapes you because you're not familiar with the context.
> 
> Males order burgers and, generally anything of the beef stripe as a meal. Men, real men, order burgers with their burgers because two of anything is always better. Moreover, what else can accompany such a masculine meal but something as masculine as a burger? Anything else would detract from the overall testosterone of the meal. (Except for maybe a side of bacon.)
> 
> Therefore, I was merely restating what is already obvious, that I am a manly man.
Click to expand...

I am SECURE enough in my masculinity to.... order a starch!


----------



## Honor

ok see I don't think this is fair...
I like fries when I go to Mcdonalds
Onion rings when I got to Burger King
Tater tots when I go to Sonics
Curly Fries when I go to Arbys
and chips when I have a burger at someone elses house.
So I said other.


----------



## MrMerlin777

etexas said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANYTHING with the burgers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir, I feel it strange that I need to reiterate myself, but maybe the plainess of the assertion escapes you because you're not familiar with the context.
> 
> Males order burgers and, generally anything of the beef stripe as a meal. Men, real men, order burgers with their burgers because two of anything is always better. Moreover, what else can accompany such a masculine meal but something as masculine as a burger? Anything else would detract from the overall testosterone of the meal. (Except for maybe a side of bacon.)
> 
> Therefore, I was merely restating what is already obvious, that I am a manly man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am SECURE enough in my masculinity to.... order a starch!
Click to expand...


----------



## Knoxienne

Honor said:


> ok see I don't think this is fair...
> I like fries when I go to Mcdonalds
> Onion rings when I got to Burger King
> Tater tots when I go to Sonics
> Curly Fries when I go to Arbys
> and chips when I have a burger at someone elses house.
> So I said other.




I felt the same way! I have to have onion rings at BK and Arby's curlies were the exact fries I was thinking of. YUM.


----------



## etexas

Honor said:


> ok see I don't think this is fair...
> I like fries when I go to Mcdonalds
> Onion rings when I got to Burger King
> Tater tots when I go to Sonics
> Curly Fries when I go to Arbys
> and chips when I have a burger at someone elses house.
> So I said other.


LOL! Jessica! So sorry my poll was cruel and unfair! But you made good choices at your respective fast-food places!


----------



## Knoxienne

Slow Cooker Tator Tot Casserole

1 (32 ounce) bag tater tots 
1 (8 ounce) can canned chicken or canned tuna 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper 
1 (14 ounce) can of drained green beans 
1 (10 ounce) can cream of mushroom soup, condensed 
1 tablespoon minced onion 
1/2 cup milk 
1/2 cup cheddar cheese 

Directions:

Pour bag of frozen tater tots in greased cooker. 
Combine remaining ingredients except cheese in separate bowl. 
Pour over potatoes. 
Cook on high for 3 hours or on low for 4 and 1/2-5 hours. 
One half hour before serving, sprinkle grated cheese on top.



You have to learn, Etexas, so this is what we're serving when you come over to our house for dinner!


----------



## etexas

Knoxienne said:


> Slow Cooker Tator Tot Casserole
> 
> 1 (32 ounce) bag tater tots
> 1 (8 ounce) can canned chicken or canned tuna
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 1/4 teaspoon pepper
> 1 (14 ounce) can of drained green beans
> 1 (10 ounce) can cream of mushroom soup, condensed
> 1 tablespoon minced onion
> 1/2 cup milk
> 1/2 cup cheddar cheese
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Pour bag of frozen tater tots in greased cooker.
> Combine remaining ingredients except cheese in separate bowl.
> Pour over potatoes.
> Cook on high for 3 hours or on low for 4 and 1/2-5 hours.
> One half hour before serving, sprinkle grated cheese on top.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to learn, Etexas, so this is what we're serving when you come over to our house for dinner!


 What are you SMOKING! Stop that noise! Gross!


----------



## Knoxienne

etexas said:


> Knoxienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slow Cooker Tator Tot Casserole
> 
> 1 (32 ounce) bag tater tots
> 1 (8 ounce) can canned chicken or canned tuna
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 1/4 teaspoon pepper
> 1 (14 ounce) can of drained green beans
> 1 (10 ounce) can cream of mushroom soup, condensed
> 1 tablespoon minced onion
> 1/2 cup milk
> 1/2 cup cheddar cheese
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Pour bag of frozen tater tots in greased cooker.
> Combine remaining ingredients except cheese in separate bowl.
> Pour over potatoes.
> Cook on high for 3 hours or on low for 4 and 1/2-5 hours.
> One half hour before serving, sprinkle grated cheese on top.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to learn, Etexas, so this is what we're serving when you come over to our house for dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> What are you SMOKING! Stop that noise! Gross!
Click to expand...


Okay, Okay, I'm backin' down.


----------



## etexas

Knoxienne said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knoxienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slow Cooker Tator Tot Casserole
> 
> 1 (32 ounce) bag tater tots
> 1 (8 ounce) can canned chicken or canned tuna
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 1/4 teaspoon pepper
> 1 (14 ounce) can of drained green beans
> 1 (10 ounce) can cream of mushroom soup, condensed
> 1 tablespoon minced onion
> 1/2 cup milk
> 1/2 cup cheddar cheese
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Pour bag of frozen tater tots in greased cooker.
> Combine remaining ingredients except cheese in separate bowl.
> Pour over potatoes.
> Cook on high for 3 hours or on low for 4 and 1/2-5 hours.
> One half hour before serving, sprinkle grated cheese on top.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to learn, Etexas, so this is what we're serving when you come over to our house for dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> What are you SMOKING! Stop that noise! Gross!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, Okay, I'm backin' down.
Click to expand...

Good Toni!!!! You were freaking me out!


----------



## LawrenceU

Cole slaw! But, I put in on the burger.


----------



## Knoxienne

Actually E-TX, if you came to our house, you'd most likely get treated to either Bill's gourmet Italian food, or his special barbeque - or even my Tex-Mex cooking. My mom hates casseroles, so we hardly have them anyway.


----------



## etexas

LawrenceU said:


> Cole slaw! But, I put in on the burger.


You ever have onion rings on the burger itself? That is yummy!


----------



## LawrenceU

etexas said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cole slaw! But, I put in on the burger.
> 
> 
> 
> You ever have onion rings on the burger itself? That is yummy!
Click to expand...


Yep. I'll throw a couple on the burger and then dowse the rest with Tabasco for a side.


----------



## etexas

LawrenceU said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cole slaw! But, I put in on the burger.
> 
> 
> 
> You ever have onion rings on the burger itself? That is yummy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. I'll throw a couple on the burger and then dowse the rest with Tabasco for a side.
Click to expand...

All right just throw on some pepper bacon and you are SET!


----------



## etexas

Joshua said:


> I _really_ prefer Chips & Dip with my burgers. The dip is made with Velveeta and Rotel and the chips are just regular old corn or tortilla chips. I also like to dip my burger in it.


actually I have done that, it is good!


----------



## he beholds

ANyone ever have a dippy egg on a burger???
IHOP sells those. Weird, but surprisingly tasty. I don't think I could ever order that, though. I'd feel like I was Kavalan's avatar incarnated. 

I like fries. I like them on it sometimes. 
I've never had an onion ring, and all though I ♥ onions, those just look gross :barf:
I like curly fries, but I like thicker fries better. Like with skins on.


----------



## etexas

he beholds said:


> ANyone ever have a dippy egg on a burger???
> IHOP sells those. Weird, but surprisingly tasty. I don't think I could ever order that, though. I'd feel like I was Kavalan's avatar incarnated.
> 
> I like fries. I like them on it sometimes.
> I've never had an onion ring, and all though I ♥ onions, those just look gross :barf:
> I like curly fries, but I like thicker fries better. Like with skins on.


Jessi what is a "dippy egg"? I have had a fried egg on a burger.....


----------



## LawrenceU

Joshua said:


> Now, with a steak at my parents' home, I like my dad's fried tators. But you Yanks and Left Coasters wouldn't know much 'bout that. I bet Lawrence knows what I'm talkin' about, though.




Yeah, baby!

-----Added 3/30/2009 at 12:33:38 EST-----



etexas said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANyone ever have a dippy egg on a burger???
> IHOP sells those. Weird, but surprisingly tasty. I don't think I could ever order that, though. I'd feel like I was Kavalan's avatar incarnated.
> 
> I like fries. I like them on it sometimes.
> I've never had an onion ring, and all though I ♥ onions, those just look gross :barf:
> I like curly fries, but I like thicker fries better. Like with skins on.
> 
> 
> 
> Jessi what is a "dippy egg"? I have had a fried egg on a burger.....
Click to expand...


Fried egg on a burger is great 'hamburguesa completa' we called it in la Argentina. It also usually came with bacon, peppers, and fried ham if you liked. Shoot, they put fried eggs on just about anything. 'Bull's Eye' pizza was a pizza with a fried egg right in the middle. It is better than you might think.


----------



## Blue Tick

Smoked Bacon and BBQ sauce is the only way to go on a double cheeseburger!


----------



## Marrow Man

Poppers!


----------



## jlynn

I voted other because after a burger I like to have chicken nuggets and ranch dip! Not often, of course!


----------



## Scottish Lass

LawrenceU said:


> Cole slaw! But, I put in on the burger.



That goes on barbeque (otherwise known as pulled pork), not on burgers!


----------



## MrMerlin777

LawrenceU said:


> Cole slaw! But, I put in on the burger.



Slawburgers are great with fries and a cold brew.


----------



## LawrenceU

Scottish Lass said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cole slaw! But, I put in on the burger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That goes on barbeque (otherwise known as pulled pork), not on burgers!
Click to expand...



It is great on both. You should try it.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Often I just like some good kettle chips with my cheeseburger and a pepperoncini or two on the side.


----------



## Theognome

Yet another thought-provoking, theologically relevant poll from Max. Bravo!

Theognome


----------



## Knoxienne

Miss Vicky's Black Pepper and Lime Chips - the absolute best of the best.


----------



## Idelette

Ummm....I don't see salad on the list of side choices  LOL!

I like to have a salad with my burger! And a couple of of fries too....


----------



## rescuedbyLove

Aw, man--there's no "all of the above"!


----------



## PresbyDane

Fries!!!!

And I need to ask another question to this.
After 9/11 we saw a lot of news from New york over here, and at one point I saw a program that said that they had changed the name from "french fries" to "freedom fries" because the french did not want to join the war on terror. Have any of you heard about this?

Another PB member does not believe me on this, so I need it proved.


----------



## Zenas

Yes, it happened but on a limited scale. There was more media coverage of it than warranted. I know of absolutely no one who stopped calling them French Fries and started calling them Freedom Fries, and I feel that if anyone did, they would be promptly beaten.


----------



## PresbyDane

Thanks I needed to know other people than me had seen it, so I am not crazy


----------



## MrMerlin777

Zenas said:


> Yes, it happened but on a limited scale. There was more media coverage of it than warranted. I know of absolutely no one who stopped calling them French Fries and started calling them Freedom Fries, and I feel that if anyone did, they would be promptly beaten.



I've been to several "mom and pop" places that changed French fries to freedom fries. One place even renamed French toast, calling it instead "freedom toast". I thought it was quite petty frankly and did nothing to better the situation. I didn't stop going to these places though. Good diners are hard enough to find.


----------



## Mindaboo

I voted other. It depends on where we are eating. 
McDonald's: fries
Arby's: The potato kickers

Maybe I shouldn't have voted, I can't even remember the last time we went out for a burger. 

I like Chik-fil-A and the waffle fries are awesome. 

Onion rings are my favorite, but since I don't like Burger King I don't order anything from there.


----------



## caoclan

Onion rings


----------



## LawrenceU

Mindaboo said:


> I voted other. It depends on where we are eating.
> McDonald's: fries
> Arby's: The potato kickers
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't have voted, I can't even remember the last time we went out for a burger.
> 
> I like Chik-fil-A and the waffle fries are awesome.
> 
> Onion rings are my favorite, but since I don't like Burger King I don't order anything from there.



Burger King onion rings are not onions rings! They are the sweepings from an onion processing plant that are mixed with vegetable protein and then extruded into little doughnut shapes, breaded and fried. Nasty!

I worked at a BK when we were first married. I can't stand to eat there knowing what I know now.


----------



## AThornquist

LawrenceU said:


> Burger King onion rings are not onions rings! They are the sweepings from an onion processing plant that are mixed with vegetable protein and then extruded into little doughnut shapes, breaded and fried.




...Wait, so you're telling me... that I made those at home all these years when I could have just gone to BK? 


Blah, I don't go to _any_ fast food place other than In N Out twice a year. I'm a produce, lean meat, complex carb, EFAs kind of guy.  *healthy dance* 
But in the event I decide to splurge (which I enjoy) at a _real_ restaurant I typically will go with onion rings. One of my sisters will undoubtedly get french fries and then not eat them, so I'll have that too  And then I'll eat whatever else anyone hasn't touched...


----------



## Knoxienne

The best hamburger joint in the whole world is a California (maybe West Coast in general) chain called Foster Freeze. Best burgers, shakes, crinkly fries, etc.

Nations (also a CA/West Coast chain) is good too. They make the best grilled cheese sammiches with grilled onions and tomatoes.  

I want a burger, shake and fries right now, thanks to you knuckleheads  and I have a pot roast in my slow cooker for dinner tonight!  Thanks a lot!


----------



## Theognome

Knoxienne said:


> The best hamburger joint in the whole world is a California (maybe West Coast in general) chain called Foster Freeze. Best burgers, shakes, crinkly fries, etc.
> 
> Nations (also a CA/West Coast chain) is good too. They make the best grilled cheese sammiches with grilled onions and tomatoes.
> 
> I want a burger, shake and fries right now, thanks to you knuckleheads  and I have a pot roast in my slow cooker for dinner tonight!  Thanks a lot!



Well, put it in the fridge and defrost some hamburger, then. I'll take care of the rest.

Yer purdy!

Theognome


----------



## Knoxienne

Theognome said:


> Knoxienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best hamburger joint in the whole world is a California (maybe West Coast in general) chain called Foster Freeze. Best burgers, shakes, crinkly fries, etc.
> 
> Nations (also a CA/West Coast chain) is good too. They make the best grilled cheese sammiches with grilled onions and tomatoes.
> 
> I want a burger, shake and fries right now, thanks to you knuckleheads  and I have a pot roast in my slow cooker for dinner tonight!  Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, put it in the fridge and defrost some hamburger, then. I'll take care of the rest.
> 
> Yer purdy!
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


----------



## AThornquist

Knoxienne said:


> The best hamburger joint in the whole world is a California (maybe West Coast in general) chain called Foster Freeze. Best burgers, shakes, crinkly fries, etc.



Do you think so? The ones around here are just your run of the mill fast-food pit of disgusting food and disease


----------



## Knoxienne

AThornquist said:


> Knoxienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best hamburger joint in the whole world is a California (maybe West Coast in general) chain called Foster Freeze. Best burgers, shakes, crinkly fries, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think so? The ones around here are just your run of the mill fast-food pit of disgusting food and disease
Click to expand...


Oh, that's right - you're from CA. It's been awhile since I've been in CA - 2000 or something. FF might be a different place now. The one on the 5 fwy in Los Banos (coming from Southern CA going to Central) is really good.


----------



## Theognome

AThornquist said:


> Knoxienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best hamburger joint in the whole world is a California (maybe West Coast in general) chain called Foster Freeze. Best burgers, shakes, crinkly fries, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think so? The ones around here are just your run of the mill fast-food pit of disgusting food and disease
Click to expand...


And that is unappealing why?

Theognome


----------



## AThornquist

Theognome said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knoxienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best hamburger joint in the whole world is a California (maybe West Coast in general) chain called Foster Freeze. Best burgers, shakes, crinkly fries, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think so? The ones around here are just your run of the mill fast-food pit of disgusting food and disease
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that is unappealing why?
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


Because when the vet promised to _bury_ my dog, I assumed it would be in the ground, not under a mixture of mayonnaise and ketchup. 

Seriously, some really strange things have come from the Foster's Freeze around here. 

-----Added 3/30/2009 at 04:34:51 EST-----

On a salad they, "as a surprise," put a ton of old ham, bacon, and hard-boiled eggs. It was so disgusting


----------



## Knoxienne

AThornquist said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think so? The ones around here are just your run of the mill fast-food pit of disgusting food and disease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is unappealing why?
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because when the vet promised to _bury_ my dog, I assumed it would be in the ground, not under a mixture of mayonnaise and ketchup.
> 
> Seriously, some really strange things have come from the Foster's Freeze around here.
> 
> -----Added 3/30/2009 at 04:34:51 EST-----
> 
> On a salad they, "as a surprise," put a ton of old ham, bacon, and hard-boiled eggs. It was so disgusting
Click to expand...


Ewww.


----------



## etexas

Scottish Lass said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cole slaw! But, I put in on the burger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That goes on barbeque (otherwise known as pulled pork), not on burgers!
Click to expand...

I live in BBQ country it is not bad on a burger, something even BETTER is freshly made quacamole!

-----Added 3/30/2009 at 05:01:16 EST-----



Theognome said:


> Knoxienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best hamburger joint in the whole world is a California (maybe West Coast in general) chain called Foster Freeze. Best burgers, shakes, crinkly fries, etc.
> 
> Nations (also a CA/West Coast chain) is good too. They make the best grilled cheese sammiches with grilled onions and tomatoes.
> 
> I want a burger, shake and fries right now, thanks to you knuckleheads  and I have a pot roast in my slow cooker for dinner tonight!  Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, put it in the fridge and defrost some hamburger, then. I'll take care of the rest.
> 
> Yer purdy!
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...

Sorry Bill! Hey, at least you know what you want to eat tonight!


----------



## Josiah

Bacon cheeseburger with a side of Tempura vegetables (Broccoli, eggplant, taro, Zuchini) with a small dish of teriyaki sauce on the side for dipping


----------



## etexas

I am glad to note I am not the only "T-Tots" fan here! My wife LAUGHS at me when I ask her to pick up from Sonic! Some people have NO taste! Tots are good!


----------



## Curt

> Fried egg on a burger is great 'hamburguesa completa' we called it in la Argentina. It also usually came with bacon, peppers, and fried ham if you liked. Shoot, they put fried eggs on just about anything. 'Bull's Eye' pizza was a pizza with a fried egg right in the middle. It is better than you might think.



The only place I've ever had a hamburger with egg is in Malaysia. They told us, of course, that this is the proper way - and they know because they invented hamburgers.

BTW, I like sweet potato fries with my burgers.


----------



## Knoxienne

etexas said:


> I am glad to note I am not the only "T-Tots" fan here! My wife LAUGHS at me when I ask her to pick up from Sonic! Some people have NO taste! Tots are good!



No WONDER you don't want your tots on top of a casserole! You're one of those purists!


----------



## Rich Koster

Onion Rings drenched in hot sauce with something to wash them down. I believe Guinness was already mentioned........


----------



## OPC'n

I picked french fries...huh I mean freedom fries..


----------



## etexas

sjonee said:


> I picked french fries...huh I mean freedom fries..


Viva La Freedom!


----------



## PresbyDane

That will be "dung pai lah" for you guys pretty soon


----------



## LawrenceU

Re4mdant said:


> That will be "dung pai lah" for you guys pretty soon


 That's not funny 

I hope you are not right.


----------



## Answerman

Since I do not eat out much anymore, I like to make my own homemade burgers without anything on the side since the burger itself has so many toppings. I like to saute some mushrooms and jalapenos with a pinch of garlic, fry up a couple pieces of bacon and top it with slices of avocado's. I then slice up some french farm bread (it stands up well to all of the juices that this burger creates) with a slice of habanero cheese (from Sam's Club), toast it a little bit and then put on a thin layer of mayo. I have the ketchup on the side so I can squeeze some on every bite, if I put it on the sandwich, it would be too messy. But since I am trying to watch my diet, I only do this about twice a month, which may still be too much.


----------



## etexas

Knoxienne said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad to note I am not the only "T-Tots" fan here! My wife LAUGHS at me when I ask her to pick up from Sonic! Some people have NO taste! Tots are good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No WONDER you don't want your tots on top of a casserole! You're one of those purists!
Click to expand...

Indeed I am!


----------



## Knoxienne

Answerman said:


> Since I do not eat out much anymore, I like to make my own homemade burgers without anything on the side since the burger itself has so many toppings. I like to saute some mushrooms and jalapenos with a pinch of garlic, fry up a couple pieces of bacon and top it with slices of avocado's. I then slice up some french farm bread (it stands up well to all of the juices that this burger creates) with a slice of habanero cheese (from Sam's Club), toast it a little bit and then put on a thin layer of mayo. I have the ketchup on the side so I can squeeze some on every bite, if I put it on the sandwich, it would be too messy. But since I am trying to watch my diet, I only do this about twice a month, which may still be too much.



 I love avocados enough to eat 'em for every meal every day.


----------



## LawrenceU

BTW, today for lunch I went to Sonic. I had a cheeseburger with an onion ring, bacon, lettuce, tomato, onion, jalapenos, mayo, and mustard. I had tater tots and a coke. (I, too, am a tater tot purist. They deserve to stand alone.)


----------



## etexas

LawrenceU said:


> BTW, today for lunch I went to Sonic. I had a cheeseburger with an onion ring, bacon, lettuce, tomato, onion, jalapenos, mayo, and mustard. I had tater tots and a coke. (I, too, am a tater tot purist. They deserve to stand alone.)


Where did you get that idea! I bet that in the next 3 days half the people posting will grab a burger!


----------



## Theognome

etexas said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, today for lunch I went to Sonic. I had a cheeseburger with an onion ring, bacon, lettuce, tomato, onion, jalapenos, mayo, and mustard. I had tater tots and a coke. (I, too, am a tater tot purist. They deserve to stand alone.)
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that idea! I bet that in the next 3 days half the people posting will grab a burger!
Click to expand...


We can all therefore thank Max for the immediate expanding of the reformed church! Way to 'spread the Gospel'!

Theognome


----------



## etexas

Theognome said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, today for lunch I went to Sonic. I had a cheeseburger with an onion ring, bacon, lettuce, tomato, onion, jalapenos, mayo, and mustard. I had tater tots and a coke. (I, too, am a tater tot purist. They deserve to stand alone.)
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that idea! I bet that in the next 3 days half the people posting will grab a burger!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can all therefore thank Max for the immediate expanding of the reformed church! Way to 'spread the Gospel'!
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...

How's this as a slogan Bill: "BURGERS! The Official Food For Reformed Christians In North America."


----------



## MrMerlin777

etexas said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that idea! I bet that in the next 3 days half the people posting will grab a burger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can all therefore thank Max for the immediate expanding of the reformed church! Way to 'spread the Gospel'!
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's this as a slogan Bill: "BURGERS! The Official Food For Reformed Christians In North America."
Click to expand...


----------



## Knoxienne

Well, I must say the burgers were a huge success. Bill also made delicious fries and the kind of old fashioned vanilla shakes that they serve in big cans. We're sooooo full!  YUM. Thank you, Honey.


----------



## Theognome

The secret to good fries- cut 'em thin, fry them hot and put a dash of garlic and onion powder in the oil. 

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man

If any of you guys EVER make it to L'ville, after I take you to the Christian Book Nook, then I'm taking you to W.W. Cousins restaurant. You can get a burger and put just about whatever you want on it yourself. Jalapenos, BBQ sauce, hot mustard, different kinds of onions, lettuce, tomatoes, pickles, just about whatever you can imagine. Yum!

If you like fries but don't like the unhealthy way they're made, try this: if you have a Bass Pro Shop near you, go the the pantry section and get some of their Uncle Buck's Fish Batter (it's intended for frying fish, but this recipe is on the side of the can) -- I'm partial to the spicy flavor. Take a regular ole baking potato and cut it up into french fry shaped pieces. Coat the potato pieces with the batter and place on a cookie sheet (make sure to spray the sheet with non-stick cooking spray first, or use Release aluminum foil). Bake at 350 for 35-45 minutes. They are excellent!


----------



## etexas

Joshua said:


> Because of this thread, I grilled burgers and made rotel and velveeta. I had only planned to make a sandwich.


I am SO glad this thread helped so many! I am getting misty eyed! Sniffle.


----------



## Marrow Man

etexas said:


> I am SO glad this thread helped so many! I am getting misty eyed! Sniffle.



It's the onions!


----------



## etexas

Marrow Man said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO glad this thread helped so many! I am getting misty eyed! Sniffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the onions!
Click to expand...

 Oh, of course! I am not that sensitive, so onions make more sense!


----------



## Berean

etexas said:


> You ever have onion rings on the burger itself? That is yummy!



Applebee's has a Cowboy Burger for Uncle Tex that comes with a big onion ring inside the bun.


----------



## etexas

Berean said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever have onion rings on the burger itself? That is yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applebee's has a Cowboy Burger for Uncle Tex that comes with a big onion ring inside the bun.
Click to expand...

Only one problem my Friend, I don't do the Applebee! I got SO sick after eating there once I can't even stand the SMELL! I was sick for about 3 days!!!!!


----------



## Stomata leontôn

I said "fries" but I really meant _boiled peanuts._ Mmmm.


----------



## etexas

Knoxienne said:


> Actually E-TX, if you came to our house, you'd most likely get treated to either Bill's gourmet Italian food, or his special barbeque - or even my Tex-Mex cooking. My mom hates casseroles, so we hardly have them anyway.


ALRIGHT! That sounds MUCH better!


----------



## Happy2BHome

Peter H said:


> I said "fries" but I really meant _boiled peanuts._ Mmmm.



I absolutely love boiled peanuts, maybe it is a southern thing, but not with my hamburgers. I like to have homemade french fries cut thin, skin left on, with my burgers. Yummy! I agree cole slaw is good, but is better on barbecue sandwiches. The velveeta and rotel dip is good, but I got tired of it after awhile and someone shared a better cheese dip recipe with me that we have come to like better.


----------



## etexas

Peter H said:


> I said "fries" but I really meant _boiled peanuts._ Mmmm.


I like peanuts, not with the Burger however!


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Burger street has the best burgers here In my humble opinion; and you can order it with curly fries, onion rings or tots. No straight fries though.


----------



## Theognome

...And no one has given tribute to Whitecastle, the grandfather of the burger joint? For shame!

Theognome


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Man,I had to go get a pile of Barbeque chip just from reading the responses

I would go with the "other" There is nothing like having a crisp,fresh Half-Sour Pickle (Not Dill),from a traditional Jewish Deli,and Maybe a spot of egg Potato Salad (no vinegar)


----------



## Berean

Theognome said:


> ...And no one has given tribute to *Whitecastle,* the grandfather of the burger joint? For shame!
> 
> Theognome



Where's Rich Koster when we need him?


----------



## Marrow Man

Peter H said:


> I said "fries" but I really meant _boiled peanuts._ Mmmm.



I had me some boiled peanuts on the way back from the Calvin Conference in Greenville. I had to stop at a store just before leaving SC or I wouldn't have been able to get any! Didn't have a burger, though!


----------



## Scottish Lass

And what is the household rule for boiled peanuts, my love?


----------



## Marrow Man

Don't fret, dearest. I was holed up in that hotel in Middle-of-nowhere, KY, and couldn't home anyway!

For those of you who are curious, she doesn't let me kiss her if I've eaten boiled peanuts. There: the thoughts of that just ruined your appetite for burgers!


----------



## HokieAirman

All of the above, but not at the same time...depends on which restaurant...In n Out's Fries, AppleBees onion rings, curlyfries elsewhere...


----------



## LawrenceU

Peter H said:


> I said "fries" but I really meant _boiled peanuts._ Mmmm.



I love boiled peanuts. Between the paucity of boiled peanuts, grits, and country ham I almost expired when I lived in Arizona. I've even converted my Yankee born-Arizona raised wife to the finer things in life.


----------

